# Which Gaggia



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

My other half is kind enough to buy me an espresso machine for Chrimbo, and I would really value some advice please.

I like the look of the Classic, but I like the idea of getting consistent measures of water such as with the Baby Dose. Are there any pros and cons to consider with these 2 models, or am I missing another real gem? To get more machine for the money we would bne looking at a refurb unit. Is this sensible?

I love my espresso and Sarah loves her lattes etc. Can't wait to get a regular hit, especially since getting the demo of the Classic this morning with an Intenso pod.

Thanks,

Matt (aka Monty)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Matt / Monty

Nothing wrong with refurbed units if you buy direct from the manufacturer or reputable reseller. You often get the full warranty as well which is a good reassurance.

If I had a choice between the two I would choose the classic, although this is a little more tricky to use than the Dose but gives you more flexibility of extraction times and water flow.

Will Sarah also be using the machine?

If using pods then probably not an issue but seriously consider fresh beans for an even better experience.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Hi Matt / Monty
> 
> Nothing wrong with refurbed units if you buy direct from the manufacturer or reputable reseller. You often get the full warranty as well which is a good reassurance.
> 
> ...


Hi Glenn,

Thanks for your swift reply. I guess I was edging toward the Dose as it would be a little more straightforward "out of the box" than the Classic, but I had not considered the longer term flexibility once I get into the whole experience a little more.

And yes Sarah will be using the machine as well, so I guess this means any preference I set with the Dose would need to be changed to suit Sarah's tastes and vice versa?

Sorry for being a little clueless, but although I love my coffee this is a whole new (and potentially expensive) world we are about to enter.

Thanks again,

Matt (and Sarah)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Dose is a solid little unit, easy to use and will meet both of your needs for the short term.

The Gaggia Baby Dose is slightly easier to use than the Gaggia Classic as there are not as many variables to worry about, however flow control (the ability to choose how much water to run through the portafilter) is in my opinion a vital function.

There wouldn't really be any settings to change between your coffee and Sarah's, only the milk frothing.

Once you have set the amount of water to flow (1 or 2 cups) then the settings need not be changed for a while, whereas with the Classic you will need to turn off the water flow manually.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi again,

I am usually a little ponderous in making a decision, and this one is no different. I do like the Dose but I am not sure whether the plastic looks a little cheap and would be less robust. I think the Classic looks more solid but maybe a bit TOO classic.

Then someone mentioned the Rancilio Silvia and my head is spinning.

I do not want to spend a massive fortune, and what I am after is a decent and consistent quality coffee.

Any further counselling much appreciated.









Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

Just a quick update. I took delivery yesterday of my brand new Baby Class. It came from Ebay, and appears to be liquidated stock from the now defunct MFI. I managed to get it for £137 plus a bit of postage, and I am really chuffed.

Next on the major purchase list will be a grinder. I quite fancy an Iberital as it seems good value. In the meantime, any suggestions on a good Barista jug / thermometer combination so I can learn the art of frothing?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good choice Matt

Thermometers can be picked up for as little as £4.95 including the jug clip.

The Gaggia Frothing Jug is adequate for steaming but no good for latte art.

If the budget will allow, treat yourself to a motta, great for pouring.

I'm sure others will have suggestions as well.


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Glenn. I will search online for Motta to see what I can find. I am really looking forward to creating some great coffee now.


----------

